# School me on Highland Park scotch



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

So in my quest to find a more budget-friendly alternative to Lagavulin (which here in WA is north of $90), I came across a diagram one of you BOTLS posted here that showd Highland Park as being the closest alternative. 

So... school me on Highland Park! What does it cost where you are, and how do the different ages compare, etc?


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

If I were looking for a Laga substitute I'd stick with the peated Islay stuff.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Only have had the HP 12, it was very smooth but a little to light for me cost about 44 a bottle. The next step is the 18, it goes for about a 100.
When or if you get a chance try the Oban 14, real good.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Highland Park, despite its name, is very peaty and a very comparable scotch to Lagavulin. The two most prominent flavors for me are honey and peat.


The name always fools newbies


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

CigarShop said:


> Only have had the HP 12, it was very smooth but a little to light for me cost about 44 a bottle. The next step is the 18, it goes for about a 100.
> When or if you get a chance try the Oban 14, real good.


Of the scotches I've been fortunate enough to try, my favorite in order, are:

1. Lagavulin 16
2. Oban 14
3. Talisker 10



jphank said:


> Highland Park, despite its name, is very peaty and a very comparable scotch to Lagavulin. The two most prominent flavors for me are honey and peat.
> 
> The name always fools newbies


It's interesting, I love Islay scotches more than others, but when I drink them, I drink them on their own. When I'm smoking, I much prefer a highland scotch. Go figure.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow...I'm a huge HP fan here, but typically buy the 18, which is about $90-95 here. I have had the 12 and the 15, which I enjoyed; however, for that same money I usually end up with The Macallan 12 or get into their Fine Oaks.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll echo Pete on the Oban. Nice, smooth, a little caramel and not as light as the HP 12.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

jphank said:


> Highland Park, despite its name, is very peaty and a very comparable scotch to Lagavulin. The two most prominent flavors for me are honey and peat.
> 
> The name always fools newbies


I am far from a noob and do not consider the HP peaty at all compared to most scotches--I think HP is more floral, especially in the older vintages, which tend to smooth out peat even more on the palette. A good test for peaty-ness is to dribble a few drops on the palm of your hand, rub them together and then smell it like aftershave. Peat comes across immediately in the peatier varieties. Bear in mind that I am comparing to things like Laphroaig, which is very peaty.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> I am far from a noob and do not consider the HP peaty at all compared to most scotches--I think HP is more floral, especially in the older vintages, which tend to smooth out peat even more on the palette. A good test for peaty-ness is to dribble a few drops on the palm of your hand, rub them together and then smell it like aftershave. Peat comes across immediately in the peatier varieties. Bear in mind that I am comparing to things like Laphroaig, which is very peaty.


At this point, it is probably worthwhile to note that scotches are best compared to those from the same region for this discussion. Compared to other Highland scotches, HP is probably a touch more peat-forward; however, you could hardly call it peaty compared to an Islay.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

You can't compare HP to anything but other whiskys from its own region. Highland Park is NOT classified as a Highland whisky. It's an Island malt, from Orkney. The closest you're going to find to another Island malt is Talisker, or the more rare Jura.

But if you're looking for a region close to Islay (the home of Lagavulin), Island whiskys are the next closest in flavor.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Fair point, hence my last post. 

Man...all this talk makes me want some single malt.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

If you're looking for comparable Islay, keep your eyes peeled for Kilchoman. It's the first new distillery on Islay in a very very long time. The oldest they're producing is 5 years old at the moment, but the color and flavor are all natural, bold and proud. I've found bottles at BevMo for $50 and get asked if I brought more at every tasting I go to!


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I am completely new to scotch so I do not have any personal advice, however I found this youtube channel very helpful (along with the advice I received from puff). He breaks down a lot of the flavor profiles on a ton of different whiskys and has a few series on peaty ones from Islay. I also find his videos entertaining and picked up a lot on the history of scotch, which I found interesting.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So in my quest to find a more budget-friendly alternative to Lagavulin (which here in WA is north of $90), I came across a diagram one of you BOTLS posted here that showd Highland Park as being the closest alternative.
> 
> So... school me on Highland Park! What does it cost where you are, and how do the different ages compare, etc?


1) I'd argue that the premise that Highland Park is close in taste to Lagavulin is innacurate. The closest to Lagavulin should be Ardbeg or Laphroaig or perhaps Kilchoman (I haven't tried this yet). Maybe Caol Ila. After this you are getting into smokier whiskies away from Islay like Talisker or Ledaig or Ardmore. IMHO Highland Park is alot different from any of these whiskies and certainly less peaty.

2) I've had the 12, 15 and 18yr Highland Park and the flavour definition gets progressively sharper towards the 18. In fact the 18yr bottling is a landmark bottling in the whisky world. Highland Park in general tends to be an "all rounder" in the opinion of many and has alot of complexity. Some smoke, some honeyed, some floral notes as well as some spice. At the 12yr mark its all there but in soup form. In the 18yr the picture becomes more defined. The 15yr bottling is somewhere in the middle both in terms of price and quality.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's interesting, I love Islay scotches more than others, but when I drink them, I drink them on their own. When I'm smoking, I much prefer a highland scotch. Go figure.


Of the 3 "kidalton" bottlings (Lagavulin, Ardbeg and Laphroaig) Laga seems to be the most friendly to cigars IMHO. If you are taking pairing out of the equation, Laproaig Quarter Cask seems to be the most budget-friendly alternative available as Ardbeg 10 may be closer to Lagavulin 16 in taste but is close to it in price point as well. I would try the Laphroaig QC before buying it as it does have a more medicinal character than Lagavulin and this may be a turn-off.

The short synopsis I would give is that there are very few budget-friendly bottlings of scotch that are smoky and cheap, but don't skimp on quality. Talisker 10 and Laphroaig Quarter Cask may be the only two that I know of. Black Bottle (and Teachers in a pinch) for blended scotch.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

This might be helpful. It's helped me find a lot of new stuff I like....Similar Style and Taste Scotch Whisky

Hope this helps!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

The wife and I developed a extreme fondness for Ardbeg. Peaty, iodine, medicinal, briny. Mmmm.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

jphank said:


> If you're looking for comparable Islay, keep your eyes peeled for *Kilchoman*. It's the first new distillery on Islay in a very very long time. The oldest they're producing is 5 years old at the moment, but the color and flavor are all natural, bold and proud. I've found bottles at BevMo for $50 and get asked if I brought more at every tasting I go to!


I was scanning this thread (as I love Highland Park) and was stunned to hear of this new distillery on Islay. A bottle must be sourced immediately! I would feel cheated if I didn't have this one for my island tour - all others are present.

I just had a quick scan of their site and £45 is a bit steep for 3 Y.O. Malt. Maybe better to let them settle down and get a bit more "history".


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Mabey we should start doing splits on Lag 16 :mrgreen:

Other then that Lag 16 an HP 12 are on my list to try as well as the Belvanie 12 double


----------

